# NYE in HK



## Swains (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi there, 

From London but living in mainland China. This will be my first visit and I'm really looking forward to spending New Year's Eve in Hong Kong. 

Ideally not looking to spend it in a massive commercial club, and wondered how possible a pub crawl would be? (impossible to do in London due to everywhere been really busy and cover charges in each pub) Any tips on interesting/cool pubs to spend the night in, or if there are any great electro nights on in smallish less mainstream venues would also be really appreciated

Thanks,

Tom


----------

